# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  استبعاد دوس سانتوس يثير جدلاً في المكسيك

## العالي عالي

**

  *استُبعد جوناثان دوس سانتوس  الاثنين من قائمة المنتخب المكسيكي المشارك في بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم  بجنوب أفريقيا هذا الشهر مما دفع اللاعب للتهديد بتمثيل دولة أخرى في  المستقبل.* *وصرح والد جوناثان، اللاعب  البرازيلي المعتزل زيزينيو قائلاً: "نعم، سنرفض المنتخب المكسيكي في  المستقبل، لم أعد أريده أن يلعب لهذا المنتخب وسنبحث عن منتخب جديد له،  سنبحث عن منتخب يريده ويفهم في كرة القدم".* *ولعب دوس سانتوس (20 عاماً)  بالفعل بخط وسط الفريق الأول لنادي برشلونة الإسباني ولكنه لم يسبق له  الانضمام للمنتخب المكسيكي.* *أما إبن زيزينيو الآخر،  المهاجم  جيوفاني دوس سانتوس، فسيكون أحد لاعبي المنتخب المكسيكي في جنوب أفريقيا.* *وكانت المكسيك قد استدعت 24  لاعباً في قائمتها المبدئية لمونديال جنوب أفريقيا وكان عليها استبعاد أحد  هؤلاء اللاعبين في قائمتها النهائية وفقاً للوائح الاتحاد الدولي لكرة  القدم (فيفا) التي تنص على ألا يزيد عدد اللاعبين في القوائم الرسمية للفرق  عن 23 لاعباً.* *وأعلن نيستور دي لا توري  المدير  العام للمنتخبات الوطنية بالمكسيك قرار المدرب خافيير أغيري في مقر  المعسكر التدريبي للفريق بألمانيا.* *وأصر دي لا توري على أن دوس  سانتوس لاعب "يتمتع بمستقبل رائع وبالغ النجاح في عالم الاحتراف ولكن حلمه  لن يتحقق هذه المرة".* *وأجهش جيوفاني دوس سانتوس  مهاجم  غلطة سراي التركي في البكاء أمس أثناء استعداده للتدريب بعدما علم  باستبعاد شقيقه من المنتخب المكسيكي.* *وأعرب زيزينيو، اللاعب  البرازيلي الذي لعب لناديي أميركا ومونتيري المكسيكيين في الثمانينات، عن  استيائه الشديد بسبب إمكانية تأثر أداء جيوفاني في كأس العالم باستبعاد  جوناثان.* *وقال زيزينيو: "لا أعرف ماذا   يمكن أن يحدث الآن لأن جيوفاني يشعر بحزن شديد".* *
* *وجاءت  قائمة  المنتخب المكسيكي النهائية كالتالي:* *في حراسة  المرمى: غييرمو أوتشوا  (أميركا المكسيكي) ولويس إرنستو ميتشل (غوادالاخارا المكسيكي) وأوسكار  بيريز (جاغوارز المكسيكي).* *وفي  الدفاع: رافاييل ماركيز  (برشلونة الإسباني) وريكاردو أوسوريو (شتوتغارت الألماني) وفرانسيسكو  خافيير رودريغيز (آيندهوفن الهولندي) وكارلوس سالسيدو (آيندهوفن الهولندي)  وهيكتور مورينو (ألكمار الهولندي) وبول أغيلار (باتشوكا المكسيكي) وإفراين  خواريز (بوماس المكسيكي) وجوني ماغايون (غوادالاخارا) وخورخي توريس (تيغريس  المكسيكي).* *وفي خط  الوسط: أندريس غواردادو  (ديبورتيفو لا كورونيا الإسباني) وخيراردو تورادو (كروز أزول المكسيكي)  وإسرائيل كاسترو (بوماس).* *وفي  الهجوم: غييرمو فرانكو  (وستهام الإنكليزي) وكارلوس فيلا (آرسنال الإنكليزي) وجيوفاني دوس سانتوس  (غلطة سراي التركي) وبابلو باريرا (بوماس) وأدولفو باوتيستا (غوادالاخارا)  وكواوتيموك بلانكو (فيراكروز المكسيكي) وألبرتو ميدينا (غوادالاخارا)  وخافيير هيرنانديز (مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي).*

----------


## شمعة الظلام

شكرا لك يالهاوي الرياضة يسلمو

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكرا لك يالهاوي الرياضة يسلمو



 :Bl (5):  :Bl (5):  :Bl (5): 

شو يعني

----------


## anoucha

مش في واحد اسمو سانتوس يلعب بتونس

----------


## العالي عالي

> مش في واحد اسمو سانتوس يلعب بتونس



هاد اسمه دوس سانتوس وهو مجنس اصله برازيلي 

وشارك بامم افريقيا السابقة

----------

